# Has anyone hear hear of prebirth/preconception communication from a fathers POV?



## neostudded (Sep 5, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any personal experience's of, or has read any father's/dad/man's experience's about/ articles on preconception communication or pre birth communication. Pre birth communication is a spiritual thing where parents-to-be, normally the mother, but sometimes the father, experience what they feel is communications with the not yet conceived or born child's soul, sometimes in the form of lucid pre-conception dreams.

Thank you


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

With DD#2 DS#1 had communication with her before we conceived. She told him she was coming and that she was a girl.

With DD#3 DH had communication that we were going to conceive in Beaufort, SC. We were traveling around the country at the time and I shouldn't have been ovulating. I was also dead set against the idea...which is likely why the communication was with DH and not me. She came right when she said anyway. I was terribly shocked when I realized that I was pg and dated back to when we were in Beaufort.

DH also has prenatal communication with DD#3.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

although we don't really say that our son "communicated" with dh...in my 7th month of pregnancy dh said our little boy was gonna have red hair, with goofy ears that stuck out. that he'd be pale with blue eyes. that he was, well, a he.

dh says he saw all this in a dream where our son was sitting on the couch.

he was right about all of it.

this pregnancy he swears that it's a girl. he dreamed she had brown hair and blue eyes. that she was skinny like he was as a child.

i guess we'll just have to wait and see. i'm due in march.

i have no strong feelings either way. and didn't with our first child either. so i'm assuming if there is any "communication" going on, the children obviously prefer their father.


----------

